# When Will My Grandson Stop Growing?!



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

Here's a picture of us earlier this year at my granddaughter's birthday party. This was three weeks from his 16th birthday. We thought he was about 6'3" or 6"4" then because he was just a little taller than my son. Now he's 6'5" and has such a deep voice. For those who didn't know better, they would never believe this child is only 16! How much more might he grow and at what age do boys stop growing? I can't remember when my son reached his maximum height.  BTW my head wrap adds at least an inch and a half to two inches more height.


@Pecos


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2021)

Great looking kid!!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 3, 2021)

Some boys continue growing to about age 21.  But not much as a rule.


----------



## Devi (Sep 3, 2021)

Hmmm. Does he like basketball? (It's a thought.)


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2021)

That is a handsome lad, and LOL he does tower over you just a bit.


----------



## Lara (Sep 3, 2021)

Diva!! You are beautiful and your grandson is destined for great things! He's a fine young man.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 3, 2021)

Not to get too personal but is his father tall? In my case my grandson is 13 yr next month and he is already at the 5' 7 1/2"; his dad is 5' 11" and as someone said they usually have stopped growing taller by age 21 yr. So in 8 years he could gain about another 8" or more and be taller than his dad but I don't think he will be more than 6' 2". My 2 sons are about 6' 2". Your son look great and I think that are many kids that are taller than than their parents generation.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Not to get too personal but is his father tall? In my case my grandson is 13 yr next month and he is already at the 5' 7 1/2"; his dad is 5' 11" and as someone said they usually have stopped growing taller by age 21 yr. So in 8 years he could gain about another 8" or more and be taller than his dad but I don't think he will be more than 6' 2". My 2 sons are about 6' 2". Your son look great and I think that are many kids that are taller than than their parents generation.


Yes as I mentioned in the OP Iris, he was just a little bit taller than his father that night (when I thought my grandson was about 6'3 or 6'4"). I believe my son is about 6'2-1/2".  OMG...I can't imagine our "baby" growing another 8 inches!! Even 2 more inches would be hard to wrap my brain around.  LOL
@Devi  People assume he plays basketball but he doesn't. He's got fibromyalgia and is in a lot of pain much of the time. But he's so good natured. I'm very proud of how he's handling this ailment. One of his mother's friends suggested a couple of years ago that he model. It seems he didn't think he was handsome enough. I told him he should be a (radio) deejay with that voice. 
@Pecos and @Alligatorob Thank you so much. Yes he is but how can you tell when he's masked up?  Never mind @Pecos I know how you can tell...LOL 
@Lara Why thank you *so* much for the lovely compliments We pray that will be the case.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

Wonderful picture!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2021)

I've  always heard that  girls stop growing by 16,  and boys by 21 ...  something like that.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you so much. Yes he is but how can you tell when he's masked up?


Not too hard, though the mask doesn't help!


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2021)

If he gets much taller & doesn't play basketball, he'll need a good reply to a question he may be asked often:
_"Do you play basketball?"
"No.  Do you play miniature golf?"      _


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

I love this picture!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> If he gets much taller & doesn't play basketball, he'll need a good reply to a question he may be asked often:
> _"Do you play basketball?"
> "No.  Do you play miniature golf?"     _


LOL Love it !  Win my son could have used that comeback! He used to *hate* it when people asked him if he played basketball.
Thank you again @Alligatorob and Thank you @RadishRose.


----------



## Devi (Sep 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> If he gets much taller & doesn't play basketball, he'll need a good reply to a question he may be asked often:
> _"Do you play basketball?"
> "No.  Do you play miniature golf?"     _


Hillarious!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 3, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva such a nice photo of the two of you. I'm 5' 8" and was so thrilled when my son grew taller than me. Most of my friends were short and I always felt like an Ostrich. 
For once in my life I have to look up.  
My daughter made it to 5' 7" but I'm shrinking so that's ok.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 3, 2021)

You two look good together .

My daughter's three sons are all tall, the middle one is half an inch shy of 7 feet. He kept growing through college but stopped about half way through med school. The youngest  (6'2") got a growth spurt while in college, and the oldest (6'7") was done growing shortly after high school.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 3, 2021)

Kids have 'growth spurts' at different ages as I recall so he may already be done in terms of height or .... maybe not? I remember a couple of different years when I seemed to grow a lot then, there were others where I didn't seem to grow at all. My mother was happy for those years as she didn't have to buy new clothes and shoes those years lol.

In any case, he looks like a fine young man and he clearly loves his grandma so what more can you ask for. Hope you are able to have some influence on his life and give him the benefit of your years of wisdom. After all, what greater gift do we have to give but our wisdom from having lived life ahead of them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2021)

My youngest grandson is 23yrs old and 6ft 4 inches. Since I am only 5ft. I feel really sorry when he has to bend down to give me a kiss.  His older brother is 25 yrs old and 5ft 11 inches and he also has to bend down to kiss me. My 11 yr old granddaughter is 4 ft 10in. I guess in a year she will be taller than I am.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you @Ruth n Jersey and @Llynn. Wow Lynn!! You're grandsons are exceptionally tall. Like me you've got "Tall Things"


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2022)

Devi said:


> Hmmm. Does he like basketball? (It's a thought.)


This is an update. He's learned to manage his fibromyalgia better and has now started bowling and wants to tryout for the basketball team. We were just talking about this last week and he said he missed the last two tryouts and doesn't intend to miss the next one. I does my heart good to know that he is able to be much more active than he was a year or so ago.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is an update. He's learned to manage his fibromyalgia better and has now started bowling and wants to tryout for the basketball team. We were just talking about this last week and he said he missed the last two tryouts and doesn't intend to miss the next one. I does my heart good to know that he is able to be much more active than he was a year or so ago.


MDS, that is great news.


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2022)

Both my daughter and my granddaughter shot past me.  I'm not short (5'6") but looking at a picture taken at my granddaughter's college graduation, I look like a midget next to them.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 26, 2022)

I think it all depends on the individual person.  
My height increased a couple of inches after I turned 21, and one of my uncles had the same experience when he was in his early twenties, too.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 26, 2022)

I am 5'6" and my husband is 6'. My oldest daughter got my genes in the height department and is around my height while my youngest daughter is approaching the 6' range. We thought the same thing in her teen years when is she going to stop growing. It was actually around 17 when she actually did. I do however think boys grow a little longer than the girls and can go to age 21. It is nothing to be concerned about other than having to buy new pants all the time.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 26, 2022)

too many string beans mother


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> I am 5'6" and my husband is 6'. My oldest daughter got my genes in the height department and is around my height while my youngest daughter is approaching the 6' range. We thought the same thing in her teen years when is she going to stop growing. It was actually around 17 when she actually did. I do however think boys grow a little longer than the girls and can go to age 21. It is nothing to be concerned about other than having to buy new pants all the time.


No...new shoes are the hardest. Rah-Rah! His feet are bigger than his father's. And for years my son got teased about his big feet. We just had to get him a new pair of sneakers Saturday because his feet hurt so bad trying to do gym in the last pair he got. He said it's hard to find a good fit because after a certain size, they stop doing half sizes. He now wears a size 16!!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> No...new shoes are the hardest. Rah-Rah! His feet are bigger than his father's. And for years my son got teased about his big feet. We just had to get him a new pair of sneakers Saturday because his feet hurt so bad trying to do gym in the last pair he got. He said it's hard to find a good fit because after a certain size, they stop doing half sizes. He now wears a size 16!!


Woah Size 16.


----------

